# Fraudulent charge to my Lyft account



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey guys,

I travelled around the USA last year in June 2014 (I live in Australia), and I used both Uber and Lyft during my travels.

A few nights ago, I received an email from Lyft thanking me for a recent ride I had taken, and stating that $19 is charged to my credit card (however my credit card number has since changed and it didn't in fact debit my card).

I've tried contacting Lyft about this, and advised that someone has somehow used my account, as I live in Australia, and only ever used Lyft once or twice whilst in the USA back in 2014.

They have advised to update my credit card number, let the charge go through, and then they'll refund the amount???

Sounds crazy. I'm not prepared to update my credit card details.

I also used a USA mobile number during my travels, which now no longer is active in my name, as I haven't used it since leaving the USA in 2014, and to log into my Lyft account, it's asking to verify my account (with my old US mobile number).

Can anyone suggest or recommend what I should do from this point?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Change your credit card number as soon as possible. Credit card fraud is rampant in the U.S. and you will receive many more fraudulent charges. Your card number had been sold on the Black Net for a couple of bucks, and will be used until you cancel it.


----------

